# firewood identification



## stevetford (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello again everyone. Is there any good reference manuals either in paperback or on the net that would help someone like myself that knows nothing about trees gain some knowlege on how to identify hardwood trees or any tree for that matter? I currently have plenty of firewood, split stacked and seasoned mostly red/white oak and some hickory. I only know this because after having a small portion of my property logged the logger walked me around and identified all the tree tops for me. I felt silly and knew when I run out of firewood and had to go looking for more I would not have any help and thought how nice it would be to go out and identify say a red oak all by myself like the big boy I always wanted to be.
  As always, your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Nov 3, 2010)

"National Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Trees" is a winner....


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 3, 2010)

stevetford said:
			
		

> Hello again everyone. Is there any good reference manuals either in paperback or on the net that would help someone like myself that knows nothing about trees gain some knowlege on how to identify hardwood trees or any tree for that matter? I currently have plenty of firewood, split stacked and seasoned mostly red/white oak and some hickory. I only know this because after having a small portion of my property logged the logger walked me around and identified all the tree tops for me. I felt silly and knew when I run out of firewood and had to go looking for more I would not have any help and thought how nice it would be to go out and identify say a red oak all by myself like the big boy I always wanted to be.
> As always, your help is greatly appreciated.



I have the same book P.A. Woodsman talks about and it is very helpful.

zap


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 3, 2010)

I use a guide in the Peterson's Field Guide  series called a Field Guide to Trees and Shrubs by George Petrides. there are also other good guides. The way to go about learning trees is to take your time, use a field guide (book), and start with a tree that is common where you are. Break off a branch with leaves, sit down with a beer and the book and figure out exactly what you have and how to ID it. It really helps to start with a tree you have some idea about - for example, you are pretty sure it is an oak. Once you learn one, you'll pick out that species and see how it differs from similar species. Then learn another, and another, and before long you'll know most of the common trees in your area, not just by the details used in identification but also you'll know them on general appearance. This enables you to recognize unusual trees. There really aren't all that many tree species, even in eastern north america which has a very species-rich forest, so it won't really take long to know most of the trees you see.

Identifying live trees is one thing, identifying dead ones cut into firewood is another. I think the best way to learn firewood ID is to first know what type of tree you are cutting, then as you cut and split the wood you'll learn to recognize the pattern of the bark, grain and color of the wood, etc. Live trees are mainly identified by their leaves, but firewood has to be identified other ways. There is no book on firewood ID that I know of.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Nov 3, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> stevetford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, seems more helpful when there are leaves on the tree. I dunno if the book is too complex for my simple mind or what!! But yes it is a good book


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 3, 2010)

Many of the guide are region specific.  What I often use:

Lots of photographs:  National Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Trees: Eastern Region

Also pretty good:  A Field Guide to Eastern Trees (Peterson Field Guides)

No leaves?  Not a problem:  Winter Tree Finder: A Manual for Identifying Deciduous Trees in Winter (Eastern US)


There are also many online references.


----------



## FLINT (Nov 4, 2010)

Like Wood Duck, I prefer the Petersons tree ID book over the Audobon, although, I have both (and others) and use them.  

start by learning branching pattersn (opposite vs. alternate) 

leaf types (simple vs. compound) 

and that can really help to narrow things down. 

learning to ID trees reliably is not really hard (but can be), and mostly just takes lots of time out in the woods looking at trees - but what could possibly be better than that?


----------



## scoooter (Nov 4, 2010)

FLINT said:
			
		

> learning to ID trees reliably is not really hard (but can be), and mostly just takes lots of time out in the woods looking at trees - but what could possibly be better than that?




Burning them


----------



## szumbrun (Nov 4, 2010)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Many of the guide are region specific.  What I often use:
> 
> Lots of photographs:  National Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Trees: Eastern Region
> 
> ...



Going on my christmas list.


----------



## stevetford (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, thank you all for the suggested reading. I have taken note and am planing a trip into town next week. I will stop by the local book store and see if they have any of the suggestions. Oh, and to clear things up. I guess my thread topic was a poor choice. What I am trying to do is identify trees still out in the field, then cut them down and as I cut and split for firewood I can take mental notes. This way not only can I maybe help someone identify a tree, I can identify cut/split firewood should I ever have to buy it. Either way, you all have helped me with several suggestions weather it is still alive with leaves or split into firewood. Thanks again.

Steve


----------

